# Bread soda v Carbonate of soda



## phoenix (15 Mar 2010)

Hi

Just wondering if the above are one and the same thing?

Thanks


----------



## RonanC (15 Mar 2010)

They are the same thing 

*Sodium Bicarbonate* is known as Bread Soda, Bicarbonate of Soda, Baking Soda and Cooking Soda.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Mar 2010)

Bread soda is Bicarbonate of soda:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_bicarbonate


----------



## phoenix (15 Mar 2010)

Thank you.

Off home tonight to try and bake some brown bread!


----------



## truthseeker (15 Mar 2010)

I find the Odlums brown bread mix brilliant. Just add milk (the bigger packet says add water, but i always use milk).


----------



## huskerdu (15 Mar 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I find the Odlums brown bread mix brilliant. Just add milk (the bigger packet says add water, but i always use milk).



This is true, but I find that a mixture of brown flour, cultured milk and bread soda to be even better, and cheaper.


----------



## enoxy (15 Mar 2010)

It's very good for taking the edge off cat litter odours. Hope the brown bread turns out nice...


----------



## txirimiri (15 Mar 2010)

Also good mised half and half with salt to unblock blocked sinks if you want to avoid chemicals and don't have a pluner to hand!


----------



## phoenix (15 Mar 2010)

brown bread sitting on the wire rack looking and smelling lovely.  Used the coarse wholemeal flour, marg, plain flour, buttermilk, egg salt and bread soda


----------



## truthseeker (16 Mar 2010)

huskerdu said:


> This is true, but I find that a mixture of brown flour, cultured milk and bread soda to be even better, and cheaper.


 
Any chance of the recipe?


----------



## huskerdu (16 Mar 2010)

This recipe from Rachel Allens website ( which is actually Darina Allens recipe) is a good basic brown soda bread recipe.  My only comment is that I think her oven temps
are too high - 200 and 180 work better for me, but everyones oven is different. 

If you dont have buttermilk, sqeeze half a lemon into milk about 10 minutes
before you start and use that. 

http://www.rachelallen.co.uk/recipes_april09.html


----------



## truthseeker (16 Mar 2010)

Thanks a mill Huskerdu - much appreciated.


----------



## Caveat (16 Mar 2010)

What about _wheaten bread_ - is it easy to make? I love it.

I heard it can be a bit tricky though.


----------



## bullworth (16 Mar 2010)

On the topic of Bread. Anyone know how turnovers are made ? I miss them when I am abroad. Those thick black crusts with real butter is something I grew up with. My girlfriend is from eastern europe and says if people in her country got bread like a turnover with the thick black crusts they'd think it had been burnt and return it as faulty ! In my opinion the crust is the best part !


----------



## huskerdu (16 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> What about _wheaten bread_ - is it easy to make? I love it.
> 
> I heard it can be a bit tricky though.




I dont know exactly what you mean by wheaten bread. I googled 
wheaten bread and all the references to it, were that it is the same
as brown soda bread. If so, follow the recipe above, its not tricky at all.


----------



## txirimiri (16 Mar 2010)

Wheaten bread is Norn Irish for brown bread/soda bread, as far as I know!


----------



## Caveat (17 Mar 2010)

Thought someone might say that and as I grew up in NI  - yes, you are probably right!


----------

